
What Would You Pay to See Open-Sourced? - mindcrime
https://ask.slashdot.org/story/17/08/19/0145226/ask-slashdot-what-would-you-pay-to-see-open-sourced
======
daly
Mathematica

------
srgpqt
SublimeText

------
sogen
iOS

------
dozzie
Splunk.

------
_nalply
Picasa

------
williamstein
Magma

------
kawera
Pocket

------
zie
1Password.

